# Hello :) Looking to meet some like-minded people!!



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello  I am laura and i have just joined! would be nice to get to know some people for a chat/advice etc I have my old man Oscar who is 22 tbxconnemara and i loves him to pieces  also going to see a lovely boy next week hoping he could be my new addition!! excited!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!  Hope seeing the potential newbie goes well


----------



## Royal python1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Saturday or sunday


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello! Welcome to the forums! Look forward to seeing some pics of your old boy and the newbie


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello welcome, I also have a TB horse, a welsh cob, and 5 Sect A,s so quite busy. Hope u find what your looking for. My cob is 22 and like a 2yr old.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, my big boy is 22 this May! Time flies by


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

hello and welcome!!!


----------

